# Aubergines (eggplant)



## nicklord1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok if you only want to use say  a quarter of an  aubergine can you cover in clingfilm and use the rest another day.

Can aubergine only be steamed or   fryed not boiled ?

Cheers


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2008)

aubergines = eggplants, to those of us in the west. 

nick, the cling wrap will help, but it will still discolor a bit. 

i guess it could be boiled, but i'd definitely marinate it or flavor it in some way afterwards.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 2, 2008)

Baked on pizza topping?


----------



## miniman (Dec 2, 2008)

I wouldn't personally boil them. You can bake them as well. You could chop them up and include them in another dish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 2, 2008)

Boiling - or even steaming - would be my very last cooking choices for aubergine/eggplant.  Other than those two, this versatile vegetable can be happily & tastily baked, roasted, broiled, fried, stirfried, sauteed, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey, Nick........how are you???

My personal favorites are broiled and grilled........makes a great substitute for meat along with portobello mushrooms for  a vegan meal .........fried with some parmesan cheese is wonderful, too......I like the small ones (Japanese) but the large ones will do, too, though I do sweat those with salt to get out the bitter juices first....


----------



## nicklord1 (Dec 2, 2008)

cheers for that are u a vegan expat


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 2, 2008)

Not a vegan, Nick, but I have many vegan recipes and try to serve them a few times a week......family really likes them and eggplant is one of our favorites........


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 2, 2008)

Eggplant or aubergine is so versatile.  I like to make Baingan Bharta (baingan is what we call eggplant in India).  

It's basically Eggplant that is roasted, you get rid of the skin and seeds, rough chop it and then cook it with onions, tomatoes, garlic, ginger and indian spices.  You finish it with some plain yogurt, garnish with cilantro and enjoy with naan or roti.  

It also is good in baba ghanoush which is a very popular middle eastern salad.  In addition in India we stuff baby eggplants with spices and nuts and then cook them.  It's a very versatile vegetable.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 2, 2008)

I love, love, love eggplant/aubergine Parmesan.  I also have a recipe, somewhere, for a lasagna-like recipe substituting eggplant for the noodles.  Oh, so good.

Eggplant can be a very versatile veggie.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 2, 2008)

bake roast broil grill fry saute, but do not boil. 

Very easy is to slice thinly, lightly brush with olive oil and grill ... top with a dressing or sauce such as marinara.

Coat in corn meal and pan fry in a bit of oil. add cheese and marinara and bake in oven unitl bubbly. 

make caponata (Italian sweet and sour eggplant dish to top crustini) 

Add it to a marinara and spice it up a bit (hot pepper, even a bit of cinnamon!) 

make ratatouille, mousaka, baba ganoush.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 2, 2008)

Baba ghanoush is one of our favorites........and easy to make......served with bread sticks and rolled up tortillas (have to Texanize it) it's wonderful........


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 16, 2008)

I love braised eggplant, especially if you add some meat it's absolutely delicious!

I also love braised leeks and zucchini.. braising these veggies is just awesome. Try it!


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 17, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I love, love, love eggplant/aubergine Parmesan. I also have a recipe, somewhere, for a lasagna-like recipe substituting eggplant for the noodles. Oh, so good.
> 
> Eggplant can be a very versatile veggie.


 

eggplant parm *num num*

I'd love it if you could share your "lasagna-like recipe" that sounds yummy, too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 17, 2008)

Boiled itself, I wouldnt.  But, simmered in a tomato sauce, or ratatoullie ( sp),  not problem at all.  Marinated eggplant with vinegar, sugar, garlic, oregano is nice too. Mmm, then there is always caponata.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2008)

Smoothseas - I make eggplant "lasagna-like" frequently.  All you need do is slice your unpeeled eggplant lengthwise, sprinkle the slices with some olive oil & seasonings (dried Italian seasoning, crushed red pepper flakes), & bake the slices on a baking sheet in a hot oven, turning once, until softened & lightly brown.  Then just sub the slices of eggplant for the noodles in any basic lasagna recipe.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 17, 2008)

I  use  to  grill  slices  of  eggplants and  make  a quiche  with tomato sauce,dried  basil leaves,minced  garlic,olive oil,some  paprika,mozzarella,bread  crumbs  in the  end,on top of the last dab/surface.I cook  the  quiche in the  oven  and let it  cook for  at least  25 minutes,at 180  degrees.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 17, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Boiling - or even steaming - would be my very last cooking choices for aubergine/eggplant. Other than those two, this versatile vegetable can be happily & tastily baked, roasted, broiled, fried, stirfried, sauteed, etc., etc., etc.


 
I agree, Breezy.  I love eggplant, but would never think of boiling them! 

Parmigianno, Moussaka, Melitzanosalata, Ratatouille, in Calzone, on pizze, but why boiled?   I would think it would get slimy.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 30, 2008)

I have eggplants, mozarella (not much) and tomatoes .. I'm looking for a recipe which is not too time consuming. Does anyone know a nice recipe?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 30, 2008)

A very good & simple one that I make frequently, especially in the summer when the fresh garden tomatoes are coming in.

Simply slice your eggplants about 1/2" to 1" thick & place on an oiled baking sheet.  If you have them on hand, sprinkle with oregano or Italian seasoning, granulated garlic, crushed red pepper flakes, & some extra-virgin olive oil.  Bake at 425-450 degrees until slightly softened.  Turn slices over, season 2nd side, & bake a few minutes again.  Top each slice with a slice of tomato & a slice of mozzarella cheese.  Sprinkle with some more extra-virgin olive oil & return to oven just until cheese melts & serve.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Breezycooking


----------



## Seven S (Jan 2, 2009)

*Antipasto di Melanzane Sotto Olio*

got an italian recipe for an eggplant antipasto which does use boiling...

peel the eggplant, discard purple skin.  With the same peeler, "peel" into the white flesh numerous slices all around until you reach the seedy core.  The seedy cores are not used in this recipe.  On the stovetop, bring 4 cups of water with a half cup of white wine vinegar to a rolling boil.  Take the thin slices of the eggplant white flesh, and throw in the pot, cook for about 60-90 seconds, because the julienne slices of eggplant are so thin, they will cook through quickly.  Take them out and drain in a colander.  Season with salt and pepper (white pepper preferably).  Now place in a glass jar or tupperware with some finely diced raw garlic, a spritz of white wine vinegar, and Extra Virgin Olive Oil to cover.  Wait at least two hours at room temperature for the flavors to marinate, and serve at room temp OR you can refrigerate them at this point if they will not be served immediately - in this case, bring out of the fridge and to room temp before serving.  They can be enjoyed on slices of french crusty bread, like a bruschetta.  They should keep for a week in the refrigerator.


----------

